# Want to allow SNMP in FreeBSD Server



## igi (Jul 1, 2022)

I have same problem.


```
nmap localhost -p 161 -sU

PORT    STATE SERVICE
161/udp open  snmp

snmpwalk -c public -v2c localhost
Timeout: No Response from localhost
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2022)

igi said:


> Timeout: No Response from localhost


You get the same kind of message if the community string is wrong.


----------



## igi (Jul 1, 2022)

Yes, that's what I thought. My mistake was that I edited the configuration file /etc/snmpd.conf but the correct one is /etc/snmpd.config
Now it's ok.
Thank you!


----------

